# I cannot log into my account



## radhuni (Dec 2, 2008)

Today for 2-3 times I cannot log in my account I dont know why.

Please help.


----------



## attie (Dec 2, 2008)

radhuni said:


> Today for 2-3 times I cannot log in my account I dont know why.
> 
> Please help.



radhuni;, this will probably sound totally stupid, but if you can't log in to your account how come you can make this post ----- or am I not understanding what you say.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 2, 2008)

Strange that, I had the exact opposite problem.
I could log into your account just fine but I had problems getting back out!?

just kidding


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 2, 2008)

First off, I have the same question as Attie, you need to be logged in to post. 

Then I thought a bit ans maybe you intermittently cannot log in. This brings me to another point. There is a checkbox where you log in that saya remember me. If you check the box, you should automatically log in every time you visit the site.

Some causes of inability to log in are. Caps lock on. If you leave the site and come back quickly, maybe the server has not gotten you all the way out.

Other than that, I am sure that a mod will be along shortly.

AC


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 2, 2008)

The PASSWORD is case sensative and must be entered exactly as it was entered when you signed up. If you entered it in lower case - you must enter it that way, if you entered it in CAPS then you must log on that way.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2008)

did you call the help desk? it should just be a local call, radhuni...

just kidding.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> did you call the help desk? it should just be a local call, radhuni...
> 
> just kidding.



Instant Rimshot


----------



## radhuni (Dec 2, 2008)

It really happened 4-3 times after that I able to log in & wrote the previous post.

It was showing the message 'thank you for logging in, radhuni' after that redirecting to the log in page.

I thought, this problem may occur again, that was why I am asking why this happened.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 3, 2008)

Perhaps you need to post more authentic Indian recipes to appease the Site Gods. Try posting a whole bunch and see if that helps!


----------



## radhuni (Dec 3, 2008)

> Perhaps you need to post more authentic Indian recipes to appease the Site Gods. Try posting a whole bunch and see if that helps!



We have 33 crores of gods and goddesses(approx), one is added now and the new god is 'site god'. I will try to please him from today.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 3, 2008)

It was just a glitch.


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 3, 2008)

buckytom said:


> did you call the help desk? it should just be a local call, radhuni...
> 
> just kidding.



 just got it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 3, 2008)

radhuni said:


> It really happened 4-3 times after that I able to log in & wrote the previous post.
> 
> It was showing the message 'thank you for logging in, radhuni' after that redirecting to the log in page.
> 
> I thought, this problem may occur again, that was why I am asking why this happened.



You never know, it may very well occur again, and again we may not know exactly why!  Sorry for any inconvenience radhuni!!!!


----------

